# Petronius Water color



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

I am thinking of making my first run to Petronius, Marlin or The Beer Can this weekend. If anyone gets out this week a report on the water color would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Today's Roffs showed Petronius, Marlin, Beer Can, and Ram Powell all in green water. The nearest blue water looks like Horn MTN or so and down towards the Double Nipple.


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

That sucks horn mountain is alittle far for me.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

The Roffs today is showing blended blue up to there now so it is looking better. You may think about going.


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

Probably going to go. It will be our first trip out there. I hope we can find something to show for it.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

How was the run? We are heading out there this coming Saturday.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I was at the beer can on 6-4. The water was ugly horrible green. The beer can was covered in sharks as well. The water was cleaner green inshore.


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

My crew backed out on me. We stayed inshore and caught huge snapper that I could see 25ft under the boat. The whole time I was thinking that if it is this clear here imagine what it looks like out there.......Damnit. Also the wife is pregnant with twin little girls so I put the boat up for sale after the weekend trip maybe I'll be able to make a run before it's gone.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

On Saturday We run through some pretty water around 30 -40 miles but it got dirty again before and at petronius. Hopefully it will be getting better soon.


----------

